# Kyokushin Conditioning Tips



## Retrofit (Dec 1, 2018)

Hi,

I practice Kyokushin Karate, I have just reached my first grade (10th kyu) and I realised that soon, within 6 months or so, the real though fighting begins at my dojo. I must become better to join them, but when I do, I want to be ready. Not only physically and mentally, but conditioning wise as well..

Am I a fool for thinking that or is it legit something I should work on? And if I should, do you have tips on how to condition the body in the correct way to avoid injury and other nasty stuff? 
I guess forearms, knuckles, legs are the most necessary to condition? 
Any type of physical training that helps extra on these areas? 

Just interested in hearing you out, thank you for your time.

Osu!


----------



## drop bear (Dec 1, 2018)

Cardio


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 1, 2018)

drop bear said:


> Cardio


Yes, cardio, but MA specific cardio. On paper, cardio is cardio. In the real world, not so much. 

There’s a difference between getting up and down a basketball court, swimming laps, and going several rounds. 

I think the best thing is heavy bag work. Doing rounds on a heavy bag works wonders for endurance. Gauge on and rest times by your current level of fitness. If you’re not used to it, try 2 minutes on, 1 minute rest. Try to go 8-10 rounds. As you progress, add time and/or rounds.

The most efficient way of getting into shape is interval training. Make sure you’re tracking your heart rate. You want it elevated significantly during exercise times, and low enough at rest times. Something like a Fitbit is great for this. Polar chest straps are more accurate for a little less, and they require a smartphone or a watch to go with it.

No matter what you do and how good of shape you get into, you’re going to gas out when you first start hard sparring. You’ll be tense, you won’t pace yourself, you’ll be trying too hard, etc. That’s all normal. There’s no substitute for experience.


----------



## MetalBoar (Dec 1, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Yes, cardio, but MA specific cardio. On paper, cardio is cardio. In the real world, not so much.
> 
> *There’s a difference between getting up and down a basketball court, swimming laps, and going several rounds. *
> 
> ...


I would agree with this twice if the forum software would let me! I like it all, but the line I put in bold especially. It's really true at any age and becomes extremely valuable once you get to an age where making time to work out is tough and where your body can no longer quickly recover from 20+ hours/week of hard training even if you did have them. I didn't really learn about this until I was in my 30's and I didn't _really_ understand it until my mid 40's when I hit the point that it was more possible to over train. Choosing the right conditioning exercises for the activity you want to excel at can really make a huge difference in how quickly, or maybe even if, you can meet your athletic goals.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 1, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Yes, cardio, but MA specific cardio. On paper, cardio is cardio. In the real world, not so much.
> 
> There’s a difference between getting up and down a basketball court, swimming laps, and going several rounds.
> 
> ...



Especially KK as you can very easily just stand and trade for your 1minute 30? Rounds.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 1, 2018)

Tough your arms on heavy bag, tree, or opponent's arms. When you swing your arm on your opponent's arm, if it can hurt him more than it can hurt youself, you already have advantage.






Try "rhino guard".


----------



## Retrofit (Dec 2, 2018)

Wow, thank you guys for all the information! It was even more tips than I thought, I was never even thinking of intervalls and heavy bag doing rounds. I will pick these tips up and look into what I can find. I hope there is a bag at my gym, otherwise I will have to do something else. 

Osu!


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 2, 2018)

Retrofit said:


> Wow, thank you guys for all the information! It was even more tips than I thought, I was never even thinking of intervalls and heavy bag doing rounds. I will pick these tips up and look into what I can find. I hope there is a bag at my gym, otherwise I will have to do something else.
> 
> Osu!


The heavy bag can be interval training. Your heart rate is elevated during the rounds, and lower during rest times. People assume all interval training is running, which isn’t true. You can do intervals in any type of cardio. 

IMO a heavy bag is the best piece of equipment a MAist can have. Only problem is not everyone has a place to put one. I don’t have the space for one, so I have a BOB XL in my basement. Not exactly a heavy bag, but close enough IMO. Consider something like that if you can do it.


----------



## Retrofit (Dec 2, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> The heavy bag can be interval training. Your heart rate is elevated during the rounds, and lower during rest times. People assume all interval training is running, which isn’t true. You can do intervals in any type of cardio.
> 
> IMO a heavy bag is the best piece of equipment a MAist can have. Only problem is not everyone has a place to put one. I don’t have the space for one, so I have a BOB XL in my basement. Not exactly a heavy bag, but close enough IMO. Consider something like that if you can do it.



Oh you meant it like that, I see.. Thanks for the clearification! 
I am afraid I haven't seen any bags hanging around the gym close to me and I live in a small studentrent-apartment so i will have issues getting my hands on that sort of stuff. Will see what I can do...


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 2, 2018)

Retrofit said:


> Oh you meant it like that, I see.. Thanks for the clearification!
> I am afraid I haven't seen any bags hanging around the gym close to me and I live in a small studentrent-apartment so i will have issues getting my hands on that sort of stuff. Will see what I can do...


You can do intervals any way. Running, biking, elliptical, treadmill, swimming, rowing, etc. I was just saying you could easily do intervals with a punching bag, which a lot of people don’t think of.

Punching bag combines technique training, stamina training, and strengthening. You can focus on different aspects with one.

Not the end of the world if you can’t get one nor have access to one. You can still do plenty of stuff. Use what’s available. Being in a student rent apartment, I’m assuming you’re in college/university? If so, I’m pretty sure there’s a gym/fitness center available. Use what they have. Don’t be one of the countless people on the treadmill jogging at a slow pace for hours on end. Alternate fast and slow. Same for any other cardio workout - alternate very high intensity and low intensity. That’ll get you in far better shape than the slow pace for a longer time.

Edit: I had a Century BOB in college. My housemates loved to come in and slap it around. My only rule was no weapons. And it scared a lot of people. Including a girl I was dating at the time. She never truly got used to it being in the room. I’ve got a bit of a warped sense of humor like that.


----------



## Retrofit (Dec 2, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> You can do intervals any way. Running, biking, elliptical, treadmill, swimming, rowing, etc. I was just saying you could easily do intervals with a punching bag, which a lot of people don’t think of.
> 
> Punching bag combines technique training, stamina training, and strengthening. You can focus on different aspects with one.
> 
> ...



Yeah I figured, actually just came back from the gym, did some running intervalls. As you mentioned, I am not looking for being that slow pace long runner, it is boring as heck as well. Couldn't motivate myself to go there and run for an hour, I rather do intervalls for 30 minutes and then I'm done running. Go on to stretch for a while and then head home eat. I tend to not do much weightlifting due to how physical the dojo-training is 3 times a week, I feel I will overtrain and not be recovered if I'd start lifting weights in between as well.

Looked around the gym and couldn't find any kind of BOB/punching bags though, sadly. But they do have a "boxing" group workout you can book, might try that just to see what equipment they offer during those. 

Correct, I am an engeering student, and yes... I am signed up on a gym just outside my place. Luxury to have 30 seconds to the gym! 

Interesting, I do have space to perform kicks in my apartment, but it is kind of snug for any greater movement patterns. Will have the century BOB in the back of my head though, thanks for the input. I can see it being a fun thing to have for several reasons as you mention haha!


----------

